# Genetics/ crossing breeds



## Upper Penn Love (Apr 24, 2013)

I plan to start out with a buck and 2 does. I want them primarily for meat but plan on harvesting fur as well to make things to sell.

I like the fine bones of the Cali's as meat is most important but I was hoping on getting a combination that would give me both white kits and another color (black, steel, chinchilla, silver fox). I'm pretty good with genetics, however I know nothing about rabbit genetics and can't find any information googling for litters crossed from anything other than NZW and Cali's and even that was like one or two litters...
Having a Californian is not set, neither is white fur but I want to stay away from patch coloring. 

Anyone have more experience with the genes or just personal breeding experience crossing different breeds? Btw I love pictures! Thanks in advance.


----------



## brentr (Apr 24, 2013)

Well, with New Zealand rabbits, you have white, black, and red variations.  I know when I crossed a NZR onto a NZW, I got solid colored kits.  Some white, some reddish brown.  I didn't get any patchwork coloring, which most folks refer to as "broken."  So you might explore getting a combo of different colored NZ rabbits.  You may just get the white and solid-colored variations you are hoping for.

edited to add some pics:
a NZR/NZW mix






another one





and some more (these are littermates)


----------

